# Online CCW class



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

I want to take a CCW class. I see that some places offer a live class using Zoom then go to the range the next day. Has anyone taken the online class? I'm curious on how the online is vs in person. As far as my schedule, the online would work better for me.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Do you really want to stare at a computer screen for 12 hours?


----------



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Do you really want to stare at a computer screen for 12 hours?


No, but I will sit at home in front of a screen for 6.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Are they saying it's only 6 hours ? I've taken two classes and both times it has been made very clear to us that 12 hours of class time are mandatory. Did this change


----------



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Are they saying it's only 6 hours ? I've taken two classes and both times it has been made very clear to us that 12 hours of class time are mandatory. Did this change


It is a minimum 8 hr total, 6 in class 2 hrs at the range


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Are they saying it's only 6 hours ? I've taken two classes and both times it has been made very clear to us that 12 hours of class time are mandatory. Did this change


That may be a USCCA class, the one that nightowl is describing is probably a NRA basic of pistol shooting class.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

The ohio ccw class used to be 12 hours with 2 hours of that being range time. The ohio ccw class is now 8 hours with 2 hours of that being range time.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

On line is great if you already are an experienced shooter.

If one is a rank beginner I would recommend a real class with an NRA instructor, preferably a good one.


----------

